

SKRAIP - A system for hardware, intellectual property dicsovery - kenver
http://www.skraip.co.uk

======
kenver
SKRAIP is a system for submitting and discovering intellectual property -
currently in hardware applications but could also be expanded for software.

The content on the website is trivial at the moment and is still in an alpha
stage, but there is a short paper that is available on there aswell.

Any comments/suggestions etc are more than welcome.

------
maryrosecook
Yep, tried this already. Really liked it. Would love to hear more about how it
works.

